# Jake's 2.5g Mangrove "Estuary" - Pictures!-



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Jake's 2.5g Mangrove "Estuary"*

I have been craving some salt over the last three months, but I did not want to go way out of my current comfort zone: Planted. This is when I saw an awesome two awesome ripariums. (Thanks Devin and The-Person-Who-Is-On-A-Different-Forum!) It clicked: 2.5g brackish mangrove. A little bit of reading and thread making later, (thanks everybody who responded!) I have the "final" plans ready, and will be able to get her started when I get back from my vacation.

I really do not care about the maintenance with this tank, even if it takes two hours a week. The more the better in my opinion! Money is the hard part. Being a poor teen too young for a job is not fun. Especially when he has a glass cage he can throw money into. 

I am still deciding on fauna. 2.5g is really small for any fish really. (And bettas do not count)! After several suggestions, I think I will be going into the invertebrate part of the hobby. A couple nerites and ghost shrimp to start with, then I will work myself up to amanos! 

Flora is still a little hazy. Definitely a couple(?) mangroves though. Since the light fixture will be hung/high above the tank, so all plants will have to be low lighters. I would like some stem plants that give off a sea weed feel, so _Anarchis_ or hornwort is probably what I will be getting. Again though, this is all still up for grabs. As far as the mangroves go, I debated planting them in a Riparium Supply Planter, but scratched that idea after reading that they will do best in sand. The final plan is to have them grow in the "normal" substrate (PFS) with some root tabs. I still need some ideas on what species of mangrove to get... White? Red? Or?

*Equipment List*

*Current*

Tank: AGA 2.5g w/black trim
Lighting: Reading lamp w/13w CF
Filtration: Tom's Internal filter (45GPH)
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Heating: Hydor MINI 7.5w
Flora: Mangrove(s), _Anarchis_/hornwort
Fauna: Ghost shrimp x?
Nerites x? 

*Need Too Buy List*

Aquarium Salt
Hydrometer
"Chicken Light" (Shop light)
Mangroves
Ghost Shrimp
Nerites


















(Planter will be removed)


*Thanks for looking! *


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to see this progress, but before you fill it and do all that jazz, could you de-rim the tank? I think that would make it look so much better and it being only a 2.5g it will hold (unless it is a terrible silicone job, which it looks like it is fine).

Are you going to try Opae Ula at all?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Caton said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see this progress, but before you fill it and do all that jazz, could you de-rim the tank? I think that would make it look so much better and it being only a 2.5g it will hold (unless it is a terrible silicone job, which it looks like it is fine).
> 
> Are you going to try Opae Ula at all?


 
I am not sure about derimming aquariums. All the derimmed tanks I have seen look nowhere as good as a rimmed one. I will see though. 

Thanks for suggesting the Opaes! I had never heard of them until now. I Googled them and they seem like some good shrimps. I will look into them more.

Thanks K-10!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see what you come up with! I also have a 2.5g right next to my bed that is needing some serious stocking and I've also been thinking about going salt. This might just be it!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

SW, and SW reef has so much more options than FW or brackish for the 2.5 gal tanks. just thought you'd be interested


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am back from vacation! I just need to make a trip to my local Petco to get some salt and a hydrometer before I can get started.... Muhahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!



Chrisinator said:


> I can't wait to see what you come up with! I also have a 2.5g right next to my bed that is needing some serious stocking and I've also been thinking about going salt. This might just be it!


I have always been intrigued by salt water, but have never had the opertunity. When you get around to setting yours up, be sure to start a journal! :thumbsup:



Newman said:


> SW, and SW reef has so much more options than FW or brackish for the 2.5 gal tanks. just thought you'd be interested


Wait, you didn't think that this is just a stepping stone to get me ready for a nano reef(/FOWLER)?


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Seeing these pics makes me want to set up my own nano tank... but no money or space


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

where you getting mangroves from?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

dacrax07 said:


> Seeing these pics makes me want to set up my own nano tank... but no money or space


I feel for you... Only with my bigger tanks. 40g is my limit and this point. :icon_cry:



james7139 said:


> where you getting mangroves from?


That is still a? I was planning to post a WTB thead in the Swap and Shop sooner then later though. Any ideas?


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

I keep some horned nerites and bumblebee gobies in a 2.5g brackish and they do just fine. The nerites lay eggs like crazy, though. My brother keeps his woodshrimp in moderately brackish water whenever they get eggs I think-- he hasn't lost any yet.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

mnno said:


> I keep some horned nerites and bumblebee gobies in a 2.5g brackish and they do just fine. The nerites lay eggs like crazy, though. My brother keeps his woodshrimp in moderately brackish water whenever they get eggs I think-- he hasn't lost any yet.


 
Bumble bees are deffinatly an option at this point. I will check out my LFS and see if they have any. Thanks! roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Tank is setup with 5 shrimpz! They are the coolest little buggers ever. I can not wait till I get some mangroves and finish her up!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Setup Pictures!!!*

Here are some the pictures of the setup that I took last night. It still needs the mangroves, and a java fern, but other then that it looks decent in my opinion. I am really happy with myself that I have not (yet...) killed any of the shrimpz! They very interesting to watch. Especially when they are eating. :thumbsup:

Right now I have my salinity level is at 1.012. I am slowly raising it every week by about .004 or more. My plan is to get it to about 1.020.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks nice, are they ghost shrimp? 1.020 SG is pretty much SW, I'd do less then that if you want to keep this brackish. remember mangroves can grow even in FW.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Newman said:


> looks nice, are they ghost shrimp? 1.020 SG is pretty much SW, I'd do less then that if you want to keep this brackish. remember mangroves can grow even in FW.


Yep, they're ghosts. Really cool shrimp IMO. I was planning to have the specific gravity at 1.020. Is that too high? Thanks for the comment Newman! Really like your planted vase setup.

-Jake


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

1.020 might be a bit much longterm for the ghost shrimp imo. i know people that keep there fish only sw tanks at 1.020. id go for maybe 1.010 and do a group of bumblebee gobies!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

matt12 said:


> 1.020 might be a bit much longterm for the ghost shrimp imo. i know people that keep there fish only sw tanks at 1.020. id go for maybe 1.010 and do a group of bumblebee gobies!


Thanks for the information Matdt12! I will keep it at a lower SG. I am looking for bumblebee gobies at my LFS, not sure how many I will get if I find them though. I really do not want to have to have them sent to me though. 

-Jake


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

1-2 max. if it were me I'd skip fish for this thing seeing that you already have them shrimp in there. ghost shrimp will eat the fish too.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Newman said:


> 1-2 max. if it were me I'd skip fish for this thing seeing that you already have them shrimp in there. ghost shrimp will eat the fish too.


Ghost shrimp? Really? That suprises me.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they are tons more violent than other types of shrimp.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Newman said:


> they are tons more violent than other types of shrimp.


 
Huh. In all my reading I did not hear about that.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ebrates/59861-ghost-shrimp-eat-small-rcs.html

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/fwshrmpcomp.htm

some links that talk about this. my main worry, justified or not, is that the bumblebee gobies are initially smaller than the ghost shrimp (when you purchase them) but not only that, they also stay still, easy targets for a shrimp. IMO you should do either or.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Newman said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ebrates/59861-ghost-shrimp-eat-small-rcs.html
> 
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/fwshrmpcomp.htm
> 
> some links that talk about this. my main worry, justified or not, is that the bumblebee gobies are initially smaller than the ghost shrimp (when you purchase them) but not only that, they also stay still, easy targets for a shrimp. IMO you should do either or.


Ah. Thanks for those links. I guess I will be sticking with shrimp for the mean time! roud:


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

I will back of the ghost shrimp/fisheater comment with 1st hand knowledge. I bought some ghost shrimp and white cloud minnows as food/tank scavengers for my ADF Saturday. As I wouldn’t be able to take them in to work (where my frog is) till Monday the shrimp and the minnows were put in a floating breeder box in my larger tank so they could get decent filtration and food till then. I watched as the largest ghost shrimp (about 1 inch) grabbed one of the medium sized minnows (about ½ inch) and started eating it just minutes after giving them flake food. Now I have mixed smaller shrimp and bigger fish and the outcome goes the other way but in the long run the ghost shrimp always ends up in someone’s tummy, no matter the size.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sushieraser said:


> I will back of the ghost shrimp/fisheater comment with 1st hand knowledge. I bought some ghost shrimp and white cloud minnows as food/tank scavengers for my ADF Saturday. As I wouldn’t be able to take them in to work (where my frog is) till Monday the shrimp and the minnows were put in a floating breeder box in my larger tank so they could get decent filtration and food till then. I watched as the largest ghost shrimp (about 1 inch) grabbed one of the medium sized minnows (about ½ inch) and started eating it just minutes after giving them flake food. Now I have mixed smaller shrimp and bigger fish and the outcome goes the other way but in the long run the ghost shrimp always ends up in someone’s tummy, no matter the size.


Wow.... And I put them into a tank with several small tetras when I was a noob... Maybe that is where all the fish went!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a video of the setup as of yesterday: http://www.youtube.com/user/RipariumGuy?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/v9gZmQGk5Ls


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I have a few extra black mangrove propagules here. Do you have a plant in mind for the planter?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey I have a few extra black mangrove propagules here. Do you have a plant in mind for the planter?


I am not 100% sure. I was thinking of either putting a mangrove in the planter, or maybe a leather leaf fern. Again, not sure. Any good ideas?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

idk if this has been mentioned but when your at your local fish store and you see the bumblebee gobies there ask if they are in brackish water. 99% of the time the stores around you dont keep them in that kind of water so you will be fine starting them in freshwater. if you are set on getting them into brackish water then i would tell you to mix up on gallon of water at 1.001 add this over a weeks time. following week make another gallon of water up 1.002 then add over a weeks time. i really wouldnt go any higher then 1.005 because most times the fish will be just fine in this and thrive well. get rid of the ghost shrimp. they are interesting but they are aggressive and just ugly in my opinion. if you went to a 10 gallon i would tell you to hunt down some wrestling halfbeaks for the top of your tank.

in other words get your fish in and eating well first and situated. then worry about the salt.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

could you try blyxa japonica instead of that longer grass? also the above poster mentions some better SG ratings, i'm sure blyxa could take that?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

your best bet would be trial with java ferns java moss and vals i have read they do good but a natural estuary would just be algaes and the mangroves.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

or yes do the mangroves and jsut let stuff like rock and DW get covered in algae. those plants are good tho vals are out because theyre too big.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

problemman said:


> idk if this has been mentioned but when your at your local fish store and you see the bumblebee gobies there ask if they are in brackish water. 99% of the time the stores around you dont keep them in that kind of water so you will be fine starting them in freshwater. if you are set on getting them into brackish water then i would tell you to mix up on gallon of water at 1.001 add this over a weeks time. following week make another gallon of water up 1.002 then add over a weeks time. i really wouldnt go any higher then 1.005 because most times the fish will be just fine in this and thrive well. get rid of the ghost shrimp. they are interesting but they are aggressive and just ugly in my opinion. if you went to a 10 gallon i would tell you to hunt down some wrestling halfbeaks for the top of your tank.
> 
> in other words get your fish in and eating well first and situated. then worry about the salt.


I am going to stick with shrimp for the moment. I really think 2g is on the smaller side for any fish IMO. In the future I will, maybe, go the fish route. Thanks for the information Problemman!!!



Newman said:


> could you try blyxa japonica instead of that longer grass? also the above poster mentions some better SG ratings, i'm sure blyxa could take that?


I am not sure about _Blyxa joponica_. I have never heard of it as a brackish plant, even with a lowe SG rating.



problemman said:


> your best bet would be trial with java ferns java moss and vals i have read they do good but a natural estuary would just be algaes and the mangroves.


I never thought I would ever ask this, but what is the best way to get algae on rocks?  I really like biotope and such, so I will be going with the natural mangrove setup. 



Newman said:


> or yes do the mangroves and jsut let stuff like rock and DW get covered in algae. those plants are good tho vals are out because theyre too big.


Yeah. I just put the vals in to give it some green for a while. Once I get the 'groves I will take them out.


Thanks for all the comments guys!

Here is a list of things that I need to do...


Buy Light fixture
Lower SG rating
Buy Mangroves
GET SOME ALGAE!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant wait for future updates!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 2 ghosts with my cherries, never seen an attack, even on a baby. I have seen them eat dead ones though.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

10gallonplanted said:


> I have 2 ghosts with my cherries, never seen an attack, even on a baby. I have seen them eat dead ones though.



I love ghost shrimp-- I def. think they're underrated. I had some mollies in a 10g brackish tank long, long ago. One of the most surreal things I have ever seen is ~10 ghost shrimp flitting around the tank capturing and eating all the molly fry head first.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

I love mangroves! They are so beautiful! I'm excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

he quit this forumn sadly


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww bummer. Thanks for telling me, lol I would've prattled on forever!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i have mangrove though! i will start a journal for them once i get the light (for my bday tomorrow!) they are in my GBR breeding tank and i just got them yester day


----------

